# What do you think about NTs?



## Chinchilla (May 27, 2010)

I would like to conduct a survey on NFs and their opinions on the various NTs.

Tell your thoughts, criticisms, feelings, opinions etc. of each type. Do NOT hold anything back. Be offensive if you wish, I don't particularly care. 

One reason I am curious is because it seems as if the various NTs frustrate the NFs.

Copy and paste this for the sake of organization.

Your type:


Opinion:
ENTP-

ENTJ-

INTP-

INTJ-


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

I can only think of 2 INTJs that I know. 
In summary: Difficult, controlling, socially awkward (one is more so than the other), don't share much about their feelings so getting info about them is like getting blood out of a stone. One of them is highly narcissistic and rude but I don't know that that is type related or just him. The other one is very tunnel visioned and can't focus on people when she is focused on something else, so consequently I often feel ignored by her and end up switching off from trying to connect. Though she is getting mildly better socially. I find them hard work socially. I don't mind their quirks too much but if they could learn to be a little more social it would be easier. And perhaps they could throw in a joke here and there. 
I guess I can enjoy them in small doses.... and apparently they can only take feelers in small doses so that suits us all lol.


----------



## Paragon (Mar 15, 2011)

NT's: Best Friends Forever zomg xoxo


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

I seem to be a magnet for NTs. It actually seems a lot easier for me to befriend NTs than a fellow NF.

Your type: ENFP

Opinion:

ENTP- Most ENTPs I know are the wittiest and funniest people I know. They also tend to be well-read in a wide range of areas and are open minded. All the ones I know also seem to enjoy messing with people. For example, I had an ENTP teacher who liked to tell lies about himself just to get a reaction out of the more gullible students and at one point had half the class convinced he was homeless. Most of the ENTPs I know seem to do this kind of stuff mainly to amuse themselves, but I do have an ENTP friend that lies for personal gain to the point where he's been accused by just about everyone of being a pathological liar. It doesn't help that his lies are particularly obvious and usually backfire. Still, I like most of the ENTPs I've known and I relate to most of them rather easily.

ENTJ- To my knowledge, I haven't known any ENTJs well enough to post about them here.

INTP- My brother and one of my best friends are INTPs and I've been friends with a few others as well. Most of them are smart, but seem to have the least amount of energy for socialization than any of my other friends. This is more true of some of them than others, but it seems as though with all of them, I have moments where I'm talking to them and they say "yeah" and make eye contact at just the right intervals to make me think they're listening but when I ask a question that involves whatever I just finished talking about, they tell me they weren't paying attention. Besides that, they're also funny but tend to prefer more subtle and dark humor than ENTPs. Out of all the NT types, they also seem to be the type with a taste in music and other media most similar to me.

INTJ- Two of my best friends are INTJs and I get along rather well with both of them. I notice when they feel like venting about something to get it off their chest, I'm usually the one they turn to to do it. I'd also say they're both the smartest people I know in terms of being academically well-rounded. They seem to think I'm funny and, while we have a few common interests, the differences in our personalities seem to compliment each other rather well. Especially when we work on projects together. We may have our occasional disagreements due to my lack of focus or times where I think they take things too seriously or are control freaks or whatever, but when we've had to do assignments together, we generally do rather well. And no, they don't do most of the work or anything, I actually contribute.

tl;dr: NTs are bros. Even the females, somehow.


----------



## somewhere else (Dec 9, 2009)

NTs are most definitely bros. To be honest, I can only really give solid opinions on the introverts here... I attract INTX's like crazy. ENTX's get frustrated by my withdrawn nature, it seems.

*My Type: INFP*

*INTP*
Oh, the ways I adore them. I've only had two long term relationships. One is an INTP ex I still talk to often and the other is my current INTP boyfriend of 2 years. I see a lot of INFPs have a "pet type" they prefer, and INTP seems to be mine. My high introversion plus ability to read their mental states and translate their logic into emotion flows well. I can spend hours with them talking about people, games, philosophy, T.V... you name it. I share a lot of interests with them. When they're healthy, they're a joy to be around. They'll give you plenty of one on one time, and they're hilarious. Unhealthy INTPs, in my experience, waver between low self-worth and angry outbursts, both of which I'm well-equipped to handle. 

*INTJ*
INTJs are fun, fascinating people. If you're introverted and show you're smarter than the average **** sapien, they'll let you on the first level of friendship fairly quickly. Wit... They have it. A lot of it. At first, their brutally honest comments sting, but if you're willing to accept it's nigh impossible for them to hold it back (<3), there's nothing to worry about. When all hell breaks loose, I call my INTJs first to give me the objective side and set up a few plays for the next week. Also, they're pretty damned funny when they're on a roll and make great observations. I'll admit, I've struggled to maintain some INTJ companions before. The FP and TJ combo has muddled communication and led to some fights from misunderstandings, especially when I use that "to feel" thing

"I don't feel like you've wanted to spend much time with me"
_"You know that's not true! I'm busy!"_
"I just mean, that's how I... eeh, never mind... I'm sorry."

And after glancing at Who's post again, I was reminded of the "too serious" issue. For example one of my closest INTJ friends takes video game interpersonal relationships very seriously, where I see it as a light-hearted thing except in extreme situations.


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

Generally, I'm a big fan of NTs. I'm a fan of intuitives, period. I appreciate NT's sense of humor and intelligence and they can be great when I connect with them, though I am more likely to connect with NF's. I don't like NT's when they are socially impaired or are too self-centered/cynical.


Your type: INFJ.


Opinion:
ENTP- I'm not sure I've known any ENTP. No comment. They seem interesting though.

ENTJ- Ouch. I'm quite wary of this type. Their line of thinking is very different from INFJ's... So much focus on personal success. There might be individual ENTJs I would like, but generally I think we have too different values to mesh well. 

INTP- Very crazy, very cool minds. The one I've known well made a huge impression on me actually. They are a bit awkward socially, but I really like to hear their thoughts and opinions. Umberto Eco is one, and his knowledge really impressed me when I read Foucault's Pendulum.

INTJ- The other Ni dom! INTJs are similar enough to INFJs to be be relatable, yet different enough to have a different spin on things. I think INTJ's are awesome and also think INFJs/INTJs complement eachother well.


----------



## Petals (May 9, 2011)

My type: INFP

Opinion:
ENTP- I adore ENTPs! They are so much fun to play Ne-pong with. I have a couple relatives who are ENTPs, about 4-5 friends who are ENTP, and I've dated a couple as well. They are incredibly smart about lots of different things, and if they aren't knowledgable they are hilariously able to hold their own anyways. One of my most favorite types to befriend.

ENTJ- I always think they hate me, lol. Their Te shield is just too good.  I am always surprised to discover later that they do in fact like me a lot. I don't mesh as well with them as I do the other NT types however. 

INTP- Another favorite type! I have several friends and family members who are this type. I love the Ne pong you can play with them too. They is also so funnah when you get to know them better.

INTJ- I love INTJs too. I have several INTJ friends. They are so hilarious when they do speak since they seem to save up their words for just the right moment. Even though they display Te to the world like ENTJs.... having Ni-dom helps to soften that a bit once you get to know them. 

TLR - NT's are awesome! I likes them!


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

Your type: infp


Opinion:
ENTP- Sharp, you have to pry under the surface to see the true ingenuity. 

ENTJ- Dignified and deserving of the respect they are given. 

INTP- Very interesting, more human than given credit for. An intp in touch with intuition, thinking -and- sensing and feeling is an amazing creature indeed. 

INTJ- Hilarious, I especially like those in touch with their idealism. More sensitive and easy to get along with, than given credit for.


----------



## myosotis (Jun 30, 2010)

Your Type:
INFJ

Opinions:
ENTP- Very fun people, same wavelength of humour. The ones I've encountered are actually really nice people, don't know why they've been described as callous. Very inspiring. Sometimes the Ne/laidback attitude drives me nuts, but I love y'all anyway. 

ENTJ- have interacted with one very briefly, was very authoritative and very much a leader. I sort of have to put on my armor around him; he can say things that hurt me very easily. Really admirable planning skills though! 

INTP- I think I met one last week and I'm not too sure. We had a great conversation about Cartesian theatre, existence, reality, empiricism vs. idealism.. and then he left me for desserts. Haha, really interesting guy though. Hope to meet more of you guys  

INTJ- I love the Ni, you guys are a good balance of tough armor and fuzzy insides. We see the world so similarly but interpret things so differently (Te/Fi vs Fe/Ti difference?). Very good at objective feedback and critique. Make awesome lab partners. 

Summary: interesting people! I feel most comfortable with you guys, and I can be as quirky as I like without getting the what-are-you-smoking look. Very awesome


----------



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)

Your type: INfJ Opinion: 

ENTP- I haven't known too many of them, I get along super well with one at school. He's always into something, hands on and smart. Overall I like him, we are complementary. 

ENTJ- My brother is one of them. He's alright but he talks all the time. I don't think he really notices if someone is actually listening when he talks... Overall he is cool and smart too. He fits the ENTJ cliché of being a good executive, manage most situation very well. Our personality clash a bit. 

INTP- I like them a good deal. They are smart and interesting. We share Ti but the Ne/Ni-Se/Si makes for interesting conversations. 

INTJ- I haven't know any personally. I assume we get along well. 

These comments were based on quite a small sample but overall I like them.


----------



## misslilkev (May 10, 2011)

Your type: ENFJ


Opinion:
ENTP- I don't think I know any. From reading threads on their forum they are very stubborn & argumentative just to show their debating skills. Not a fan of that. As with all NTs, I love their wit & smarts.

ENTJ- love them!! So charming! But also have a hard time with their love of debates. I just don't like debates that much because my feelings tend to get involved & ENTJs can't always drop the debate when they should.

INTP- I don't think I know any. But from reading threads on their forum I think they are very amusing. But a lot of them seem to like video games more than the average person & I don't get that.

INTJ- the only man I've ever loved is one & I still think he is one of the best men I know. I am fascinated by his thought process! He's so creative and so smart!! I loved to talk to him because I always felt I could learn so much from him. He is VERY opinionated and that can be trying because even if i was right, he'd obstinately refuse to change his stance on a subject.


----------



## Runvardh (May 17, 2011)

Your type: INFP


Opinion:
ENTP- Consummate goof offs; he ones I've dealt with, though, know when to get serious. I know about the lies, but the ones I've known only told them when looking for a punchline. It's also nice to be able to trade insults with your supervisor with out having to worry about getting fired. ^_^

ENTJ- The only one I've known in real life tried to pick me up at one point (she was the only one smart enough to beat me over the head with it). She was a little immature, though I don't attribute that to her type, and was the only person in our friend group whom I could count on to help with follow through in our group's activities. She also got a rent account locked on her due to cashing a strange cheque that came in the mail.

INTP- Why do I get the feeling that they all have the same range of facial expressions and vocal tone? It doesn't bother me, but I do find it interesting. I have enjoyed hanging out with the ones that I've met, though, and I try hard not to smile when I notice the inferior Fe rear its head.

INTJ- I've only met one, for sure, and I seemed to amuse him about as much as he amused me. He is probably the only person who has asked me about the purpose of some of my ideas, which, when I thought about it, felt nice.

As a side note, I do find that female INTs tend to have this heat in the freezer thing going that I seem to like for some wacked out reason...


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

I hate it when I see the NTs I know, mentally switching off as I talk to them. 

The thing is I am part sanguine which suggests that I am forgetful, I am, but I counteract that by having lists everywhere so I won't forget. My forgetfulness is not an excuse to not remember things and people. I try to change that.

In the same way I wish NT's would just play the game and actually commit to listening for a little while earnestly, after that they can make an excuse and leave but at least they could listen earnestly for that brief time, to what you are saying instead of visibly switching off. That really pisses me off. The only time the ones I know listen properly is if I bring up something I know they are interested in, but then it becomes all about them which is missing the point of the 2 way conversation.


----------



## Waveshine (Mar 18, 2011)

Your type: INFP


Opinion:

ENTP - I wish I know more ENTPs. They're really random, funny, and fun to be around with.

ENTJ - I don't think I really know any.

INTP - My sister is probably an INTP. She's really creative, fun to be around with, and has surprisingly good social skills, especially for an introvert. She also likes to challenge my opinions on things even when she doesn't particularly disagree with my opinions. I don't like how she constantly asks me about my opinion about her and how she looks at every tabs I opened whenever she uses the internet on my computer.

INTJ - I don't really know any but my Science teacher gives me INTJ vibes. I don't know him as a person but I don't really like him as a teacher, though. He's pretty strict and gets irritated easily.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

I actually consider myself an NT sometimes. After taking the 16 type quiz over 30 times on different days, I've decided that I'm slightly more INFP than INTP, but mostly because of the type description. As far as test results go, I believe I've only gotten INFP ~3 more times than INTP.


----------



## Paradox of Vigor (Jul 7, 2010)

I think NTs are intuitive thinkers, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Hi kiwigirl. Perhaps if you said something more interesting . . . 

In all seriousness, zoning out is a huge weakness for an INTP like me. Thoughts and concepts are SO absorbing that it doesn't take much for me to jump back into the last mental exercise I was working on. True story- so enamored am I with thoughts and concepts that all the time I find myself actually practice reciting/explaining them to other people while alone in the shower or in the car. I can't tell you how silly that makes me feel when someone discovers me doing that. I already joke with my three-year old son that I'm a "crazy person" before explaining that it just helps me to organize my thoughts ("Daddy, why are you talking to yourself?") 

What you - and your personality type is particularly vulnerable to this, as I know from being in a relationship with one - needs to remember is two things:

1) tuning out is not directed at you; it's plainly and simply a weakness (not an excuse!) on the part of the NT; and

2) in my case, INTP's take great pains to get to know and pay attention to their significant other and generally will "record" the conversation well, and be able to recall details and discuss them with you. Obviously that's a lot to ask in more casual relationships, but then that's just going to go with the territory with NT's.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

So basically I don't go out of my way to talk to them because of this. If I could tap them on the head and say "McFly!" like they did on Back to the future perhaps that would work. If I am comfortable enough with them I will pick them up on rude behaviour and one thing I like about one of the abovementioned NTs is that you can't offend him so you can be straight up and not pussyfoot around as you would with an NF or SF.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

kiwigrl said:


> So basically I don't go out of my way to talk to them because of this. If I could tap them on the head and say "McFly!" like they did on Back to the future perhaps that would work. If I am comfortable enough with them I will pick them up on rude behaviour and one thing I like about one of the abovementioned NTs is that you can't offend him so you can be straight up and not pussyfoot around as you would with an NF or SF.


Absolutely. If you feel you can otherwise do so socially (i.e. not a total stranger or your boss at work), then call them out on it or, better yet, tell them that you're guessing their MBTI - we NT's LOVE this stuff, it being conceptual/intellectual! If it was me, I'd get all sheepish before laughing openly at my ADD-fed INTP-ness.


----------



## miss me (May 26, 2011)

My type is - probably - INFJ, leaning to the ethical / SP-wannabe subtype. I guess I'm quite fascinated by NTs, but sometimes my tendency to be really touchy about intelligence gets in the way, ie I get sad and angry when they say or imply that they read me like an open book and that the book isn't very interesting.

ENTP - I think my elementatry school best friend was ENTP. We got along really well and I had more fun with her than I had ever had with anyone, maybe have ever had with anyone.

ENTJ - I think I've never met. Well, one crush of mine might have been that, and - my arch enemy  I like her - but she can't stand me.

INTP - Really interesting people. One of my best friends is one, and we have amazing, inspiring discussions with her. I really admire her Ne function - and she has a very well-developed Fe, so she knows to be gentle with me and/or respects me. Also, a boy I was quite romantically attracted to might have been INTP, but in my opinion he might also have been...

...INTJ - I guess INTJs fascinate and scare me. If I try to get into contact with one of them, I'm always afraid that something sharp about how stupid I am is going to come out any moment. But I admire them and they romantically attract me (...which is sort of sad, because I'm pretty sure I actually am too simple for them to like me).


----------

